

Please review my site..... - jamal844

Joecaps.com is a social networking site I built alone after my daytime job using ASP.net technology.A user can find friends, create friends list, leave personal messages, chat in real time by opening a chatbox if a friend is online( using ajax ), real-time querying of personal messages and friends request.Please let me know what you think and how I can improve it.<p>http://www.joecaps.com/
======
exit
looks well done at a technical level.

my first reaction though was to the name. it sounds like someones resume page.
what's the thinking behind it?

